# Win/sys/32 file corrupted upon startup, or is it?



## Systemlord (Oct 25, 2011)

Hello everyone, 

I came home from work today and turned on my computer as usual and it came to a black background screen, it said that a Windows/system/32 file is corrupted and that I needed to perform "r", what that is I don't know. So next I hit escape and powered down my computer, then I restarted the computer and everything loaded up just fine, Windows had no problems booting up. First I never had the press F8, re-enter any product key and the second I pressed R for repair below is the screen I encountered. I wasn't able to highlight anything as it wanted me to type which drive I wanted to repair via the Recovery console, then it asked my for the admin password for which in my case I never created a password. So now I have no clue how fix my WinXP let alone repair it.   


Thank you, Systemlord.






By systemlord at 2011-10-24


----------



## xBruce88x (Oct 28, 2011)

if you never created a password then just leave it blank and press enter (at least i think... its been a while since i used that console) but to be honest though you might want to try this first...

http://www.microsoft.com/resources/...ddocs/en-us/system_file_checker.mspx?mfr=true


----------



## Systemlord (Oct 28, 2011)

xBruce88x said:


> if you never created a password then just leave it blank and press enter (at least i think... its been a while since i used that console) but to be honest though you might want to try this first...
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/resources/...ddocs/en-us/system_file_checker.mspx?mfr=true



I'm a little confused, all I really understood (not much!) was that I need to run sfc, where do I buy it? My programming skills are non-existent, a regular joe. What is Syntax? Where do you download it?


----------



## xBruce88x (Oct 28, 2011)

oh sorry about that. its pretty much a dos prompt command. click start, then go to run. type in CMD in the box and click ok... once the black box comes up type "sfc /scannow"

you will need to have your windows cd in the cd drive while doing this. it should automatically scan and fix any problems

speaking of which, are you able to log into windows normally?


----------



## Systemlord (Oct 28, 2011)

xBruce88x said:


> oh sorry about that. its pretty much a dos prompt command. click start, then go to run. type in CMD in the box and click ok... once the black box comes up type "sfc /scannow"
> 
> you will need to have your windows cd in the cd drive while doing this. it should automatically scan and fix any problems
> 
> speaking of which, are you able to log into windows normally?



Alright I inserted my WinXP CD and typed sfc /scannow and it began searching which took about 10 minutes, since I wasn't at my computer when it finished how do I view the end result? Is there a report of some type that I can view?

Thank you, I really appreciate it!


----------

